# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  My first ASM game!!! [source/exe]

## wossname

I've been learning ASM casually for a couple of weeks now and I thought I'd show off my efforts  :Big Grin: 

Its just a text-based number game.  But I was mainly playing with pointers and offsets and it turned into a game.

The ASM source and the EXE are in there for you to laugh at  :Smilie:

----------


## chemicalNova

Man, that's not bad for how long? A couple of weeks? Is the randomize procedurein the "Irvine32" include? If it is, gimme gimme  :Big Grin: 

If not, reckon you could find which include its in for me?  :Big Grin: 

chem

----------


## wossname

:Smilie:  Yeah 2 weeks, I've got the ASM bug I love it.  Wish I'd started it years ago now.

I'll have a scout around tonight for that function.  I think the Irvine32.inc file only has a couple of includes in it, SmallWin.inc/lib and windows.inc/lib.  I'll confirm it and let you know.

----------


## chemicalNova

Nice work man. You don't know how long it took me to write ½ a line of executable ASM code. Although you have a book, I had crappy tutorials  :EEK!:  Still, very nice.

I've wanted to create my own random number generator for a while, but just haven't had the inspiration. The ASM for one would no doubt re-kindle my dream  :Stick Out Tongue: 

chem

----------


## wossname

Actually, thats my next project in ASM.  Knuth* has full pseudo-ASM listings for several RNG's.

*
Donald Knuth: "The Art of Computer Programming", Vol 1, 1997

I'll post it when I've finished translating it.  If its Knuth, then its probably optimal  :Smilie:

----------


## Asgorath

i did one myself a very long time ago but mine had a counter.

----------


## wossname

I need to find out how the one in my game works.  It seems to keep a running count of the last number it gave and I don't know where it stores it.

----------


## wossname

> Man, that's not bad for how long? A couple of weeks? Is the randomize procedurein the "Irvine32" include? If it is, gimme gimme 
> 
> If not, reckon you could find which include its in for me? 
> 
> chem


 Well I can't seem to find exactly where the function is kept so you'll have to download this instead...

http://www.nuvisionmiami.com/books/a...ine32_beta.zip

It contains the libraries and inc files that I am using.

Hope that's some help.

----------

